# a New MACH 5 Standard Poodle



## Jility (Jul 6, 2011)

Today, our little one-hipped wonder, MeMe got her 100th double Q to earn her
MACH 5! What a girl she is! MeMe had an FHO when she was a year old to remove the head of her femur. She had Legg-Perthes disease.
There are only FOUR standard Poodles that have ever reached MACH 5 and mt husband, Mel, runs two of them!
HIs other standard is working on MACH 8! I am so proud of them.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

:adore:You _should_ be proud! Whoo Hoo! I have seen a video of MeMe. It is as if she is thinking the whole course herself (and a huge course it is) with nary a human direction. She just does it flawlessly. It is MOST impressive. Would you consider posting it? 

Although Bonnie is by far the smartest, sweetest, most agile dog I have ever owned, I can only dream she should be as talented as her cousin MeMe. So far, Bonnie is very healthy, not even an ear infection (knock on wood). She is getting ready to join another agility class for fun. 

Being one of less than a handful of standards to do so well is truly impressive. It is a real credit to your dedication...and to MeMe!


----------



## Jility (Jul 6, 2011)

outwest said:


> :adore:You _should_ be proud! Whoo Hoo! I have seen a video of MeMe. It is as if she is thinking the whole course herself (and a huge course it is) with nary a human direction. She just does it flawlessly. It is MOST impressive. Would you consider posting it?
> 
> Although Bonnie is by far the smartest, sweetest, most agile dog I have ever owned, I can only dream she should be as talented as her cousin MeMe. So far, Bonnie is very healthy, not even an ear infection or allergy (knock on wood). She is getting ready to join another agility class for fun. She did very well with her Introduction one.
> 
> Being one of less than a handful of standards to do so well is truly impressive. It is a real credit to your dedication...and to MeMe!


Here you go! Me was nervous so this was not as smooth or fast as normal but not bad. You could see the nerves come out on the contacts. She was much slower there than normal.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Great achievement! Congrats, and keep on running fast and clean!

--Q


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Jility said:


> Here you go!


Thank you! The video I saw before was different (her Mach 4?). She was screaming fast in that one, but this one is also flawless and she is 7/8 years old, isn't she? Amazing. You make me want to keep doing agility with Bonnie! 

Congratulations again! She is a real doll and so happy.


----------



## kdias (Sep 17, 2011)

This video was awesome, Congratulations!


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

I..AM...IMPRESSED! What a wonderful achievement! Congratulations.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats to Mel and MeMe...a wonderful achievement


----------



## Jility (Jul 6, 2011)

She is running the same speed now as she was then (about 6 yards per second). Some courses make dogs look faster but if there are a lot of turns, they don't look as fast.




outwest said:


> Thank you! The video I saw before was different (her Mach 4?). She was screaming fast in that one, but this one is also flawless and she is 7/8 years old, isn't she? Amazing. You make me want to keep doing agility with Bonnie!
> 
> Congratulations again! She is a real doll and so happy.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratulations on such a huge accomplishment! I'm guessing you are not going to stop there and will now start working on your next 20QQ's for MACH 6 LOL!!!

Eclipse and Fallon


----------



## Jility (Jul 6, 2011)

MeMe will continue to trial until she tells us otherwise. As long as she is sound and happy, you bet we will keep going! It keeps her leg with no hip strong and the stronger it is the better.
Our oldest standard Poodle is more than halfway to MACH 8! We have two other standards that are retired. My first SP was half way to MACH 2 when she retired due to health issues (unrelated to agility) and my second agility dog was retired after reaching MACH 2. She was nine and had a litter but never came back the same after her pups so I retired her. I want her to be healthy long into her advanced years and I felt she needed to retire. She is nine.
We have two youngsters that are just starting and we look forward to a long career with them as well.



Eclipse said:


> Congratulations on such a huge accomplishment! I'm guessing you are not going to stop there and will now start working on your next 20QQ's for MACH 6 LOL!!!
> 
> Eclipse and Fallon


----------

